# Finally on the Rollers



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Built the setup about a year ago working on this and that and, finally had the chance to throw it on the dyno this past weekend. Plan was to get a baseline dyno before a whole list of goodies get installed in the next few weeks and we start turning up the boost on it. 

2.9L Block with JE Pistons 9:1 with mk4 gasket bringing 9.5:1 
Schimmel Ported head with Cat 268s and upgraded valvetrain 
Lugtronic 830cc with Bosch Motorsport Coilpack :thumbup: 
Precision 6262 t4 .68 on Atp manifold 
Schimmel Sri with stock obd2 tb 
3" ATP DP and MBS Exhaust 
Vibrant 550hp core with 2.5" piping 
10gal cell - IE Surge Tank Bosch 044 - Aeromotive Fpr 
Spal twin 11" fans with PWM controller 
02M 6spd conversion with DSS 2.9 axles 

Running 16psi on fairly base 16psi timing, was hoping to break 400 at this level :laugh: 









Spoke with the guys at JDL Auto Design and they brought my new tubular manifold with them to Sowo so I plan to have a new dyno with their hardware as well as meth injection...and turn the boost up a bit. Goal is 600 on 93oct...we'll see. 

Heres the bay 









and the car


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice power band.. Nice setup too :beer:


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Yareka, 
Your car looks really good and clean. Those dyno numbers though look pretty optimistic even at the FW imho. I'd try another shop/brand dyno.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks fellas. 
Vr-vagman, we had a k04-tsi car that put down 293hp on this dyno and put down 301 just a week before on another dynojet so the dyno is reading consistent


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Very Nice :beer:


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

Nice work!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Awesome car


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Damn, that's impressive. I almost wish your "before" #'s weren't so good, I'm wondering how much room is left for improvement :laugh:


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

very very nice curve and of course the numbers too 

damn that setup is clean as f*ck.... well done sir


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Another success story :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Great job on the car is it amazing.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks again guys. We made 475 on the first two pulls and then pullled the filter, so you can see that little extra bump at the end of that pull. It tapered flat before so I guess the filter was only good for 500 crank  

Im hoping to bring the tq in a little sooner on the next round. I had it set up for third gear pulls this time but when it spun third on the dyno we had to up a gear. I have the boost tapering in for traction but might go higher duty cycle earlier for the next pulls.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Very nice! What do you have the Bosch coilpack mounted to? Phenolic spacer?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I have new aluminum spacers and S.S. socket head bolts for them now.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

The coilpack holder is cnc machined aluminum, milled out with an air gap between the coilpack so it does stay cooler. 

I'm working through an ongoing issue that a few of you may have experienced with large fuel pumps in smaller fuel cell setups. I have a 10g fuel cell gravity feeding an Integrated Surge/044 combo and I'm getting fuel cavitation or vapor lock issues when the temps are above 85. During stop and go traffic/idling the pump is constantly feeding fuel that gets sent to the rail and returns when its not being used. The heat of the pump and the rail constantly turning fuel over causes the pump to get louder and will occasionally shut down due to heat at the relay. Its only happened 3 times in the past year or so but I know its stressing out the pump. Apparently this is common with large pumps and small capacity tanks running on the street. Looking at fuel coolers(not sure if it will work well enough) and fuel pump speed controllers($$$) to remedy this, but hoping for feedback.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

awesome dyno results! it was good meeting you at sowo, glad you were able to talk me through all your mods and explain your build:thumbup::thumbup: your car is an inspiration for me to build mine. I cant wait to see how the JDL mani performs, those guys fab up some sick kits.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This car was amazing at sowo, waiting to ser the improvements

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Likewise Nick! Nice chatting with ya and can't wait to get the manifold on either :beer:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Yareka said:


> I'm working through an ongoing issue that a few of you may have experienced with large fuel pumps in smaller fuel cell setups. I have a 10g fuel cell gravity feeding an Integrated Surge/044 combo and I'm getting fuel cavitation or vapor lock issues when the temps are above 85. During stop and go traffic/idling the pump is constantly feeding fuel that gets sent to the rail and returns when its not being used. The heat of the pump and the rail constantly turning fuel over causes the pump to get louder and will occasionally shut down due to heat at the relay. Its only happened 3 times in the past year or so but I know its stressing out the pump. Apparently this is common with large pumps and small capacity tanks running on the street. Looking at fuel coolers(not sure if it will work well enough) and fuel pump speed controllers($$$) to remedy this, but hoping for feedback.


We talked briefly about this at the Sowo. I saw similar symptoms on my way into town Friday afternoon. In that case it was a ~warm day, I was just creeping into traffic after getting off a ~1 hour drive down the highway. It wasn't obvious whether the gargling noise was coming from my intank pump or my 044 in the surge tank, but if I had to guess I would have thought it was the 044. My intank is a brand new OEM pump (pierburg) and I had a ~nearly full tank of gas.

Shawn (sdezego), have you run into anything like this? You obviously live in a warmer climate than Kevin or myself and you probably put more miles on your car than we do :laugh:


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

awesome car and good numbers :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Where are the updated numbers


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Where are the updated numbers


Coming Soon :laugh:

So we decided to go back to the dyno this past weekend since we got the JDL manifold/dp combo in. I could already tell a difference up top and it took a week or so of working with Kblack to get the fueling added in the file, the first good sign :thumbup:
I will add that when I looked back at the logs from my first dyno from above I was actually seeing 18psi up top instead of the 16 it was set for. So we duplicated those settings to make sure it was fair.
I'll let the numbers talk, no change in boost or timing, still on good ol 93, no meth yet
Blue is ATP log manifold heavily ported
Green is JDL tubular manifold










You could say I'm pretty happy with the manifold and the results on this setup. The fabrication on the manifold is incredible and obviously the flow is there. I've also seen a solid 100*c drop in egts after switching to it. Working with the guys at JDL: Ronnie, Jesse, and Lee has been a pleasure. 

Here in the next week we are finally adding meth injection to the mix and a few more psi to hopefully reach our goal from the beginning. 600 on pump gas before h20!

On a side note, we were able to work out the fuel cavitation issue that I mentioned earlier in the thread. The combination of my 044 and somewhat small fuel cell caused a fuel pressure issue in idle or traffic driving when the temps were above 85*. Had a few instances where the pump cut out on me and figured out the gas was turning over way too much by the pump, getting it super hot and causing cavitation. Wired in an aeromotive pump controller and I can reduce flow to the pump on the fly when I'm just driving around. Have not had any issues driving in the heat anymore and the pump is much quieter.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice ! Solid 50+hp gain from just changing manifolds. This is the first dyno I've seen of this manifold and I'm Impressed, definitely in my vrt's future. Standing by for the 600hp resultsopcorn:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats kevin!


Also would you recommend the .64 t4 6262 to people or the .84 t4 housing? I've been told the .84 is better on the drivetrain and for more hp, but it looks like that's not true :laugh:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks! Already thinking turbo Tim? :thumbup::thumbup:

The .68 is the largest open scroll t4 made on the precision platform and I honestly wouldnt use anything larger than this on a 12v. The .84 you mentioned is the divided hotside and thats the way to go if you have the funds. I already had the undivided(open scroll) 6262 so to keep me from having to buy another turbo and one more wastegate, I went open. Plus it gave me a direct comparison between the atp and jdl manifolds :thumbup:

The combination of .68 hotside and 268 cams makes great numbers but you have to rev out to make that power and I'd prefer a little more response down low. With your 24v, cams and this turbo would be a great powerband and make plenty of power.

My next move, probably early next year is to try out the newer billet borg warner turbos. All the efr technology has trickled down to the lower price points. I've got my eye on the s362fmw, same price as the precisions and hopefully give a little more response.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

In for the 600+ results! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

Yareka said:


> Thanks! Already thinking turbo Tim? :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> The .68 is the largest open scroll t4 made on the precision platform and I honestly wouldnt use anything larger than this on a 12v. The .84 you mentioned is the divided hotside and thats the way to go if you have the funds. I already had the undivided(open scroll) 6262 so to keep me from having to buy another turbo and one more wastegate, I went open. Plus it gave me a direct comparison between the atp and jdl manifolds :thumbup:
> 
> ...


630cc injectors installed, lugtronic standalone, SRI, stg2 BFI mounts, 3" exhaust, 70mm edelbrock TB... where else did you think it was headed!? :laugh: 

And i was unaware of the divided issue. I didn't know before hand that if you run a twin scroll, you need to run dual wastegates. For my purposes, I probably wouldn't want/need that either. Through my research, I've found since the .84 spools later = less wear on the trans from down low boost. 

Thank for the info, i will definitely use it as a deciding factor later on. Also, I dont believe they made a 268 for the 24v? only the 264s. I also heard you can't use regrind cams because they are pressed on? Not 100% on that either...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

.84 divided is actually pretty small, definitely not for a vr6...

Great comparison between the ATP manifold vs the tubular JDL manifold:thumbup:

I wish I did a before and after dyno pulls with my custom tubular exhaust manifold and the atp... would have been nice to see the difference between the spool up:beer:


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

PjS860ct said:


> .84 divided is actually pretty small, definitely not for a vr6...
> 
> Great comparison between the ATP manifold vs the tubular JDL manifold:thumbup:
> 
> I wish I did a before and after dyno pulls with my custom tubular exhaust manifold and the atp... would have been nice to see the difference between the spool up:beer:


Why is this considered small? I thought a .68 t4 is small? 

Powerband that I think is most beneficial for any VR6 would be full boost at 4-4200 RPM all the way up to rev limiter at 7200? (I do plan on running cams and springs/retainers to increase rev limit however) You are saying a .84 will die out before say 8k?


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

Two small volutes will flow less than one large volute due to more surface area (interaction) between the gas and the turbine housing... so a divided housing will behave like an open housing with a smaller a/r ratio. 

With that said, I have a divided t4 0.81 a/r on my 12v and I wouldn't consider it "small" by any means.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

We had the .84 T4 divided housing on a 6765bb on my friends Vrt coupe and full boost 1bar wastegate spring) was at around _3400_... changed that with the 1.32 T4 divided and now its right around _4200-4300_... can't wait when the boost controller is on n the boost is up on this car..

Setup is 3L 12v, stock head with springs, ti retainers, 276 cams, custom- home built tube manifold, 6765bb w/1.32 housing, 3.5" turbo back, 80# inj, Lugtronic... revs to 7800 for now... 

Pm me if you have any questions, don't want to clutter this thread:thumbup:


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

That's crazyness... do you have any datalogs of this? I'm only on a 2.5" catback (temporary), but I probably wouldn't make 1 bar before ~4k on a smaller turbo. I wish precision created/published turbine and compressor maps :screwy:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

my setup is pretty much the same as my friends as its a copy of mine except I don't have ti-retainers 6766JB with .96T4, 3.5" exhaust, home built tube manifold, LUG, 80# injectors 3L 12v, springs, 276cams and I see [email protected] 5000 in 4th with a rich 11.0 AFR ([email protected], [email protected]) 

will be so much faster when we start leaning it out a little :thumbup:


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Paolo, did you notice any more lag going to the 276s vs the 263 I believe you had before?

Its amazing that you can spool that 6765 so damn fast, thats like a gt4094. I cant imagine that extra .1L of displacement is making all the difference but you are definitely outspooling me on my 6262 with smaller cams. Gotta check my timing again, I must be off a tooth or something.
Send me your config file, I wanna see what magic Kevin is throwing on your setup 

What boost are you up to now? Still on pump?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

My butt dyno said that theres a little more lag with the 276 but still plenty of power to cruise in 5th around town at 1500rpm or so 

Top end power is why I switched and I got what I wanted...

20 on 93oct
More with racegas (track only power) .. also my timing is pretty normal even with racegas


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

PjS860ct said:


> .84 divided is actually pretty small, definitely not for a vr6...


yeah I'm thinking I should have done ~1.15 a/r on my JDL t4 divided setup.... it would help manage the power a lil better....

I'm @ .84 now and I see full boost around ~3200-3500. I've done what I can with my EBC to tone it down a little, but it still hits like a freight truck. I've gotta always ease into the throttle to stay with it. Doesn't seem to be losing breath up top though.

also looking forward to 600+ yareka


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> yeah I'm thinking I should have done ~1.15 a/r on my JDL t4 divided setup.... it would help manage the power a lil better....
> 
> I'm @ .84 now and I see full boost around ~3200-3500. I've done what I can with my EBC to tone it down a little, but it still hits like a freight truck. I've gotta always ease into the throttle to stay with it. Doesn't seem to be losing breath up top though.
> 
> also looking forward to 600+ yareka


I think you guys are right... I find that my spool is pretty gear dependent. In first and second I spool a good bit slower than in third and fourth (likely because of load and tire spin). I'm recalling some highway pulls I did earlier this year and I probably am seeing full boost by ~mid 3k rpm in third gear and beyond. Once I get the new ecu in there and actually get a decent tune on the car I'm sure that will only improve. Carry on...


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

You guys keep spouting spool numbers on your divided housings and you're going to convince me to swap over on my next teardown. I might try a .58 open next time or step down in cams first.

Pulled plugs today that I have about a year on, so maybe 5k miles. Pulled these out to run the new suggested plugs by kblack for our next round on the dyno. Here they are if anyone wants to dissect them, they had about 10 miles on them after the last dyno.










Straps are nice and golden brown but I do see a little oil being burned in the chamber


----------

